# Cheap 1 1/4" radius round over bit (In UK)



## Alf Beharie (Apr 12, 2015)

I thought it worth pointing out to UK members that Rutland Tools are currently selling a really good quality American Craftex "Blue Tornado" round over bit with a 1 1/4" radius for just £26.21, inc VAT!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

An Amana (and probably Freud and CMT) with that radius here can easily go for more than $100 unless you can find someone who is trying to unload one.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

This is actually a Canadian company - Busy Bee Tools who have these made in Taiwan. I haven't tried them but they are suppose to be a better quality than their old yellow bits.


----------



## Alf Beharie (Apr 12, 2015)

Your right, apparently the yellow bits were average quality but the new Blue Tornado bits are manufactured to a much higher quality after the Taiwan factory invested in all new manufacturing equipment and employed more rigorous QC procedures ...The Blue Tornado bits are probably as good as any of the top brand bits around today, but for considerably less money.


----------

